# Skyrim Special Edition



## SirEddi (14. Januar 2017)

Skyrim SE,
habe dazu zum ThemaMod eine Frage : Spielt man SSE mit Mods werden die Errungenschaftendeaktiviert. Trifft das auch zu wenn ich nur den Unofficial SkyrimSpecial Edition Patch nehme, den von  Nexus Mod SSE  und den SkyrimSpecial Edition - Director's Cut (SSEDC) 1.0 von Scharesoft. Wolltees vorab mal wissen , da man ja diese Mod's über den NMM installiertoder auch händisch bzw. im Spiel die Mod's einfügen kann  überBethesdaNetLauncher .


----------



## PcJuenger (14. Januar 2017)

Werden die als Mods ins Spiel eingefügt oder pfuschen die nur mit den Datein rum?


----------



## SirEddi (14. Januar 2017)

Das kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen , ich nehme mal an da sie mit dem "Nexus ModManager" und im Spiel unter "Mod" installiert werden  , werden es dann Mod's sein obwohl es Patch's sind.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2017)

SirEddi schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen , ich nehme mal an da sie mit dem "Nexus ModManager" und im Spiel unter "Mod" installiert werden  , werden es dann Mod's sein obwohl es Patch's sind.


 hhm, bei den comments zur Mod bei Steam hast du nichts gefunden?


----------



## SirEddi (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo,habe eben geschaut, es gibt einiges über SSE und Mod's, aber ich kann leider kein englisch. Aber trotzdem Danke an die jenigen die sich gemeldet habe. Werde wegen den "Errungenschaften" eben so durchspielen und danach nochmals anfangen mit Mod's.


----------



## PcJuenger (15. Januar 2017)

SirEddi schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen , ich nehme mal an da sie mit dem "Nexus ModManager" und im Spiel unter "Mod" installiert werden  , werden es dann Mod's sein obwohl es Patch's sind.



Wenn du sie über den ModManager reinhaust, dürften's .esp Dateien spricht ganz normale Mods sein. Logisch, dass dir das Spiel dann die Erfolge deaktiviert ^^


----------



## SirEddi (15. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort, ja es sind dann .esp Dateien. Hatte mir mit Mod's schon die Spielstände (Save) kaputt gemacht und musste nun alles nochmal von vorn anfangen. Daher die Frage. Werde dann ohne Mod's durchspielen.


----------

